# Favorite SONG ever: OK...top three...hard to pick just one...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

American Pie Long Version (Don McLean)
We Will Rock You We are the Champions (Queen)
Home (Buble')

THERE ARE:  So many more...I should have made it Top 10 List...lol.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Stairway to Heaven -- Led Zeppelin
Go Your Own Way -- Fleetwood Mac
Open Arms -- Journey

Yes I like classic rock and get plenty of flack for it from friends.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

3?  Wow, that's evil.  



'Proud Mary' by Ike & Tina Turner
'Fancy' by Reba McEntire
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op.  125, 4th movement, 'Ode to Joy' by Lugwig van Beethoven  (does that count as a song?  )


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> (does that count as a song?)


It sure does. I count my Stranger on the Shore Instrumental...lol.

I have SO many songs that I love...I listen to my MP3 constantly.

My folks have had music playing in the background all their years
They wake up...and set up the CD player for the day...they have the Bose (it's awesome)
83 and 75 and they still love music. There is never a time during the day that you don't 
walk in that house and there isn't music playing.

I was raised on Sinatra, Dean, Patsy...etc.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Three songs  Boy, talk about straining my brain...

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles
With Hope - Steven Curtis Chapman
Amazing Grace


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Only three? I'm not sure I can even narrow it down to three genres! Subject to change without notice, covering three different genres, and perhaps somewhat loosely interpreting the definition of "song":

1. The final, choral movement of Beethoven's "Symphony No. 9 in D Minor" (the "Ode to Joy")
2. "Supper's Ready" by Genesis (the live version on the "Seconds Out" album) *
3. "Final Analysis" by the Don Ellis Orchestra on the "Live at the Fillmore" album

__________
* Trying to pick one rock song was difficult. This could easily be replaced by Pink Floyd's "Us and Them" or "Great Big Gig in the Sky", "Siberian Khatru" by Yes (or maybe "Close to the Edge" or "Starship Trooper"), "Get It On" by Chase, "25 or 6 to 4" by Chicago (or maybe "It Better End Soon"), "Ashes Are Burning" by Renaissance, "Lucretia MacEvil" by Blood, Sweat, and Tears, and don't even get me started trying to pick one Beatles song.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

sjc said:


> I was raised on Sinatra, Dean, Patsy...etc.


I think I love your parents.

I was raised on old country - Johnny Cash, Tammy Wynette, Roy Clark, etc. and Big Band music ..... but later I starting discovering David Bowie, The Talking Heads, The Sex Pistols, The B-52's, etc. and learned the world of music was an incredibly varied thing and never looked back ...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I think I love your parents.
> 
> I was raised on old country - Johnny Cash, Tammy Wynette, Roy Clark, etc. and Big Band music ..... but later I starting discovering David Bowie, The Talking Heads, The Sex Pistols, The B-52's, etc. and learned the world of music was an incredibly varied thing and never looked back ...


For two old folks...their cd collection is amazing!! (Tomorrow I'll grab a pic) Their Big Band Music collection is awesome. One time I was sort of forced to go see Paul Anka in concert: Well, let me tell you...Amazing he had something like a twenty piece orchestra and the drum solo...incredible. One of the best concerts I've ever been to. (and he kissed me...lol.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly, long version (Of Course!)
I Heard It Through The Grapevine - Creedence Clearwater Revival,  Cosmo's Factory
Riviera Paradise - Stevie Ray Vaughn & Double Trouble, In Step


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

My top 3:

A Pirate Looks at Forty - Jimmy Buffett
The Rose - Bette Midler
My Father's Eyes - Amy Grant


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly, long version (Of Course!)


You picked it so I don't have to so thanks for that. LOL.

This limit of three is ridiculous, so I am not going to even try. Music I can't live without:

All Along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix
Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan
Sunshine of Your Love/Glad/White Room - Cream
Low Spark of the High Heeled Boys/Glad - Traffic
Dark Side of the Moon (entire album) - Pink Floyd
Tommy (entire album) - The Who (although nowadays I skip Fiddle About)
Side Two of Led Zeppelin II - Led Zeppelin
(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult (they used to play at our HS dances; this was before they were famous)

and because I am a hopeless romantic:

Cherish by The Association. Also Windy.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok Leslie, you had me right there with you til I saw Blue Oyster Cult.  
Paula ny


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You picked it so I don't have to so thanks for that. LOL.
> 
> This limit of three is ridiculous, so I am not going to even try. Music I can't live without:
> 
> ...


Not necessarily all songs I could not live without, but I would not complain at all if I had to listen to any of them with you.  (After reading my book, of course.  [sorry, couldn't resist])


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Ok Leslie, you had me right there with you til I saw Blue Oyster Cult.
> Paula ny


I had to include them because they were a local band for me. Also Billy Joel, I should throw something of his on the list. Piano Man, I guess, because everyone knows it. Second Wind is also a favorite.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Not necessarily all songs I could not live without, but I would not complain at all if I had to listen to any of them with you.  (After reading my book, of course.  [sorry, couldn't resist])


Well, maybe I shouldn't say live without, but I can't imagine what life would have been like without those songs during my teenage years and beyond.

Funny thing, my children love 90% of the music I love/grew up with, which says something about how well it holds up over time. And yes, Sinatra does too...

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Who can forget:

Paradise by the Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)

We would scream the lyrics.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Nights in White Satin by The Moody Blues
Feelin' Groovy (59th Street Bridge Song) by Simon and Garfunkel
Both Sides Now by Judy Collins ( I like that one better than the Joni Mitchell version)

I also love Beethoven's Sixth Symphony - that is probably my favorite piece of music; great soundtrack for reading or studying.  It is not exactly a song though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't believe I left Bruce Springsteen off the list. Born to Run (the whole album). My favorite and the best.

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young. Suite Judy Blue Eyes, as performed at Woodstock.

I am sure I'll think of more. (I am thinking of more, just trying to restrain myself. LOL)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Nights in White Satin by The Moody Blues
> Feelin' Groovy (59th Street Bridge Song) by Simon and Garfunkel
> Both Sides Now by Judy Collins ( I like that one better than the Joni Mitchell version)
> 
> I also love Beethoven's Sixth Symphony - that is probably my favorite piece of music; great soundtrack for reading or studying. It is not exactly a song though.


Excellent choices! I also love Mrs. Robinson.

I was just reading that Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell) is supposedly about David Geffen. This is in response to Carly Simon dropping yet another hint about who You're So Vain is supposedly about...(Carly, just record a new song and stop trying to get mileage out of that oldie...)

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ...
> Funny thing, my children love 90% of the music I love/grew up with, which says something about how well it holds up over time. And yes, Sinatra does too...
> 
> L


So many of the late 60s pop stars are still popular now 40 years later, and not just with those of us who grew up with that music. It makes me wonder who the current crop of young bands/performers are that will have the same sort of staying power. Somehow I don't see today's rap stars having that kind of long-term, universal appeal. But then my parents probably thought the same thing about The Who or Pink Floyd.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Only 3?

2 of my top 3 will change with my mood but on top is always

Rhapsody in Blue – my favorite version is by the Chicago Symphony

And right now
Born to Run by Springsteen
Smoke on the Water by Deep Purple


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

They Call the Wind Mariah will always be my #1... even though the movie was corny as heck.. LOVE that song.
Other songs are anything but (C)rap. I listen to tons of music, when no music is on, I hear it in my head.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Only 3?
> 
> 2 of my top 3 will change with my mood but on top is always
> 
> ...


Smoke on the Water was running through my head as I was typing my list but I couldn't come up with the name (and I was too lazy to look it up) so I didn't include it. But it was there (if that makes sense. LOL).

Also something by Black Sabbath that I am blanking on...help me out here, friends....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ...
> Also something by Black Sabbath that I am blanking on...help me out here, friends....


Iron Man?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Funny thing, my children love 90% of the music I love/grew up with, which says something about how well it holds up over time. And yes, Sinatra does too...


Mine too...
But now that they are older they are into some rap and current...like Black Eyed Peas, Lady GaGa, etc... NOT ME. Though my daughter knows every word to most every song from boogie Woogie Bugle Boy to I Fall to Pieces. 70's music...Band on the Run...Dream Weaver...Everything from Eric Carmen to Zeppelin. She could be in Guiness for most lyrics remembered.

I could easily list 100 songs on my Top List: this thread is making me want to do some downloading...lol.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

This is ridiculously hard...off the top of my head without thinking too much, I would probably say:

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir
The Flamingos - I only have eyes for you
Amy Winehouse - Wake up Alone

But it doesn't feel right leaving out so many other fantabulous songs...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Iron Man?


Thank you, sweetie pie.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Mine too...
> But now that they are older they are into some rap and current...like Black Eyed Peas, Lady GaGa, etc... NOT ME. Though my daughter knows every word to most every song from boogie Woogie Bugle Boy to I Fall to Pieces. 70's music...Band on the Run...Dream Weaver...Everything from Eric Carmen to Zeppelin. She could be in Guiness for most lyrics remembered.
> 
> I could easily list 100 songs on my Top List: this thread is making me want to do some downloading...lol.


Well, I will admit that I am somewhat addicted to Bad Romance by Lady GaGa and I do like her new video with Beyonce....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

farrellclaire said:


> The Flamingos - I only have eyes for you


Yes...that version which I fell in love with watching *American Graffiti*.

And how long did I live before I realized it was originally in *Dames* with Dick Powell and Ruby Keeler, sung in a whole different tempo but just as great.

L


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry, I don't think its possible to come up with 3 songs of the top of my head.  I'm not sure I'm capable of a such athing at all.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Like Loca, I'm not sure it is possible.  Three really good ones that don't get much attention are:

1)  Roads to Moscow, by Al Stewart
2)  Aurora Borealis, by C.W. McCall
3)  Beastie, by Jethro Tull

These may not be the greatest, but they are three outstandingly good ones that don't get as much attention as they deserve.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

Drive - Incubus

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The only song that immediately came to mind is "Bohemian Rhapsody" by Queen. 

One of my personal favorites is "Happy Together" by The Turtles, but I wouldn't say it's a *great* song, just one I really like. 

There's no way I could narrow it down to three, though. I hate being pinned down on choices like this. I'm constantly hearing new songs that are my current faves, my fave list keeps growing and growing! Add me to the list of Beyonce and Lady Gaga fans, too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> ...One of my personal favorites is "Happy Together" by The Turtles, but I wouldn't say it's a *great* song, just one I really like....


I played the crap out my 45 of that one, so I'm willing to call it "great."  I liked "Elenore" a lot, too, and also played that 45 a lot.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I played the crap out my 45 of that one, so I'm willing to call it "great."  I liked "Elenore" a lot, too, and also played that 45 a lot.


A 45 that I wore down to the bare grooves would be Crimson & Clover by Tommy James and the Shondells

also, 96 Tears by Question Mark and the Mysterians

L


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> Who can forget:
> 
> Paradise by the Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
> 
> We would scream the lyrics.


That has to be one of the greatest songs ever made. I love to sing along (when I'm alone, to protect the innocent).

I don't know what my top three would be, cuz it would probably always change, but my #1 is Ave Maria by Perry Como. I absolutely love that song.

My iPod has everything from Frank and Patsy to classical music to Fallout Boy and Kings of Leon, with lots of everything in between. And don't underestimate Lady Gaga - Bad Romance, like all her songs, is ridiculously catchy. I love it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I still have all of my 45's
I think the first few that I bought with my own money (what was I thinking?) were: 

I Think I Love You (David Cassidy)
Run Joey Run (I think I had that on 8track...oooh)
I Write the Songs (Barry M)
Feelings (Herb Albert)
Seventeen (Janis Ian)

My favorite Artists:
Queen
Meatloaf
Beach Boys & Jan & Dean
Zeppelin
Aerosmith
Springsteen
Buffett (He would be mad with me if he weren't on my list)
I like:  Elton & Joel

Wore out a few:  I remember playing the Spy Who Loved Me (theme from Bond Movie) over and over and over.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Freebird Lynyrd Skynyrd
Stairway to Heaven Led Zepplin
Bohemian Rhapsody Queen


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Just Wonderin said:


> Freebird Lynyrd Skynyrd
> Stairway to Heaven Led Zepplin
> Bohemian Rhapsody Queen


ALLTHREE ARE IN MY TOP TEN: Love Queen. I say Adam Lambert should sing Bohemian Rhapsody. He has the same register as the late great Freddie Mercury. We used to go to point Sebago (Maine) every summer and every year this guy used to do Karaoke to Freebird and he was absolutely amazing...people would hoot and holler. If you closed your eyes; you'd think he was the real deal.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I think Adam Lambert is totally awesome. I can't wait to hear what he'll do next.

sjc - I think we'd enjoy each other's music collection tremendously! Run, Joey, Run is one of my all-time favorite songs. (btw - I Think I Love You was The Partridge Family, not David Cassidy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Paradise by the Dashboard Light and Bohemian Rhapsody are both big favorites of mine.  Combined with the three lesser-known songs I listed above, you can see I'm a child of the classic rock era!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I think Adam Lambert is totally awesome. I can't wait to hear what he'll do next.
> 
> sjc - I think we'd enjoy each other's music collection tremendously! Run, Joey, Run is one of my all-time favorite songs. (btw - I Think I Love You was The Partridge Family, not David Cassidy.


But wasn't David Cassidy in the Partridge Family?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> (btw - I Think I Love You was The Partridge Family, not David Cassidy.


I knew that...David Cassidy sounds way cooler than: The Partridge Family...lol.

I remember breaking the speaker on my transistor radio when I was a kid; I turned up the volume *too* high: We are the Champions was playing...I got so excited, I cranked it. After that, when I would turn up the volume it would hum and vibrate. I miss that little radio. I had the yellow my twin had the blue. Sears.


Spoiler



Did Santa


 shop anywhere else back then?

*Another time:* I was twirling my baaton to: Rock On...
The little rubber end thingy flew off and broke the garage door window. My father pitched a fit.

*Lastly* (probably not): I pogo stick-ed to the following lyrics..."Tell me something good; Tell me that you love me..."
Let's just say that my father didn't love me too much that day...He gave me a Chaka *in my* Khan


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Three? _Three??_ Surely you jest.

Some of the ones I might have considered in my top_ thirty _have already been named (Rhapsody in Blue, Bohemian Rhapsody, Happy Together, The Reaper) but I could easily come up with dozens of favorites.

My top three:
Concierto de Aranjuez (Rodrigo)
Recuerdos de la Alhambra (Tarrega)
Evenings in the Moscow Woodlands (?)

And also:
Madame (Angelo Branduardi) OR Vanita di Vanita (Branduardi, from State Buoni Se Potete)
Turn of a Friendly Card (Alan Parsons Project) OR numerous other APP ones
Lothlorien (Enya) 
Boat on the River (Styx)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Susan, I didn't think anyone even knew the Concierto de Aranjuez...I actually like that alot!

Of course, I also hide my Partriadge Family CD and bring it out when no one is looking.  I used to have a lunchbox that was the schoolbus.

I'll go with Bohemian Rhapsody.  Anyone who can end a song with a Gong is alright in my book.
While my Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison
YMCA!  hahahahaha


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess there should be atleast one odd duck in the group and today it appears to be me...

My all time favorite song is Fool Hearted Memory -George Strait
followed by Unwound - again George Strait
-the third changes with my mood and whatever they're playing on the radio Right now it's
I'm a Little More Country Than That by Easton Corbin


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Susan, I didn't think anyone even knew the Concierto de Aranjuez...I actually like that alot!


But of course we do, though in my case, while I like it, it's not a "favorite" for me.



> Of course, I also hide my Partriadge Family CD and bring it out when no one is looking. I used to have a lunchbox that was the schoolbus.


I will admit that I watched the TV show, but my older sister was the big fan who bought the albums (and the Cowsills, too).



> While my Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison


Have you heard/seen the version on the "Concert for George" DVD with Clapton? It's probably the highlight of a very good DVD.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, NogDog, I did see that!!    I'm a big Clapton fan.  I'm a big acoustic guitar fan in general.  I have one.  And I try sooooooo hard, but it just takes me ten minutes to move my fingers in place for the next chord.  It kind of ruins the flow...      My poor guitar doesn't gently weep.  It wails and says, "Dear Lord, woman, set me down!"


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

It's funny, my 13-year-old son and I were listening to his music on his iPhone this morning - I've always been impressed with his eclectic taste in music and after reading what everyone has to say about their favorites it was even more obvious as I was listening - Black Sabbath, Lady Gaga, Owl City, The Beatles, Queen, Michael Buble', The Newsboys, The Chieftains, Billy Idol, Bon Jovi, The Beach Boys, Don McLean, Weird Al Yankovic, Oingo Boingo, The Police, Quiet Riot, Sean Kingston, Survivor, Finger Eleven, Clapton, All-American Rejects, Daughtry, Crazy Frog, Matchbox 20, Nickelback, Switchfoot, Rihanna, Third Day, Michael Jackson, Josh Groban, John Mayer, Michael Feinstein, plus the music from Wicked OVER AND OVER AGAIN!

At least he doesn't have me yelling to "turn that noise down!!!"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> It's funny, my 13-year-old son and I were listening to his music on his iPhone this morning - I've always been impressed with his eclectic taste in music and after reading what everyone has to say about their favorites it was even more obvious as I was listening - Black Sabbath, Lady Gaga, Owl City, The Beatles, Queen, Michael Buble', The Newsboys, The Chieftains, Billy Idol, Bon Jovi, The Beach Boys, Don McLean, Weird Al Yankovic, Oingo Boingo, The Police, Quiet Riot, Sean Kingston, Survivor, Finger Eleven, Clapton, All-American Rejects, Daughtry, Crazy Frog, Matchbox 20, Nickelback, Switchfoot, Rihanna, Third Day, Michael Jackson, Josh Groban, John Mayer, Michael Feinstein, plus the music from Wicked OVER AND OVER AGAIN!
> 
> At least he doesn't have me yelling to "turn that noise down!!!"


It's great to see that he is not narrowly focused on one or two specific types of music. I tend to feel sorry for those who are so focused, as they miss out on so much great music. I'm not claiming I like all types, but fortunately I was exposed to many types of music, and I'd say my current CD collection is about 40% rock (mostly "classic" rock), 30% jazz, 25% classical, and 5% "other".


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Susan, I didn't think anyone even knew the Concierto de Aranjuez...I actually like that alot!
> 
> Of course, I also hide my Partriadge Family CD and bring it out when no one is looking. I used to have a lunchbox that was the schoolbus.


It seems to fit every mood... I think I have it in about six versions.

There ought to be another thread for what music we _hide_, like the Most Embarrassing Book thread. 


Spoiler



Mine would probably be some old Barry Manilow albums.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine would be


Spoiler



The Carpenters


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'm a big acoustic guitar fan in general. I have one. And I try sooooooo hard, but it just takes me ten minutes to move my fingers in place for the next chord. It kind of ruins the flow...  My poor guitar doesn't gently weep. It wails and says, "Dear Lord, woman, set me down!"


LOL! I can sooooo relate to that.... two acoustic guitars, one of them actually a really nice one, and_ zero _ability to play 'em. <sigh>

But that reminds me that I also like George Harrison and some of those songs in which he was getting all New Agey before that term even existed.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Spoiler



The Osmond Brothers


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> But wasn't David Cassidy in the Partridge Family?


He was their lead singer. I was just being picky and noting that I Think I Love You is a Partridge Family - not David Cassidy - song.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't typically go for blonde men but back in the day:
Peter Frampton could "Show Me the Way"

In defense of the Partridge Family:
I also listened to the Monkees; Last Train to Clarksville, Daydream Believer, etc...who didn't have a crush on Davey Jones?...besides Marcia Brady.

***Monkees Trivia***
Mike Nesmith's mother invented white-out correction fluid.  She passed; and he is a multi-millionaire.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My BFF and I were just commenting today that now our daughters are dating age, we don't like Meatloaf's Paradise By the Dashboard Lights so much anymore.  But we used to a few years ago!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

As teens we loved the song; as parents...not so much.  I still know every single word though.  If anything; it is memorable.  Can't be any worse than...ooooh love to love ya baby...aaaah


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

kiss by a rose by Seal
Ghost of You by My Chemical Romance
My Immortal by Evanescence

does my age show.....?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

...and who doesn't have
Sweet Home Alabama
in their iPod/MP3 player?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> ...and who doesn't have
> Sweet Home Alabama
> in their iPod/MP3 player?


<raising hand> me!

Actually, I've not got an mp3 player, but I'm pretty sure we don't have a CD of it either. . . . .I suppose it's possible it's on a greatest hits album around here somewhere. . . .might be one DH got way back when. . . . . .


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh goodness, tough question!  I'm a huge music fan, always have been.  I'll go with a selection from my three favorite artists (in no particular order):

"Only the Young" by Journey
"Woman, Woman" by Gary Puckett
"Hysteria" by Def Leppard

But I have to tell you that was reeeeaaalllly difficult.  

-Jenn


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

It is absolutely impossible to narrow it down to "3 favorite songs ever" so I will just name the first 3 that came to mind.  I love classical music and there are numerous composers this I like for different reasons one of my all time favorites is:

Beethoven's 5Th Symphony

Fields of Gold - Sting

and I love the version of "Hallelujah" that Justin Timberlake did on the Special for Haiti

and now that I mentioned Hallelujah, I can't leave off Handel's "Hallelujah" from the Messiah.  DH & I used to sing this when we were in our HS Choir every year and went to see the Messiah performed by the Univ.of AZ. Music Dept. every year as well.

I also have to state that "our song" was "Happy Together" by the Turtles.

I could go on and on and like I said too many to narrow it down to just three!!

I didn't read the entire thread before posting and now I will go back and find even more that I didn't even think of.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BKay:

Next to impossible to pick three...one really has to dig deep.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

SJC, I just finished reading this entire thread and I must say I was correct about finding a lot of other pieces of music that I didn't even think of but could absolutely see putting them on my list.  I loved Leslie's list of artists and NogDog's.  I didn't see very many listings for the Beatles but I don't think they sang very many songs that most everyone wouldn't recognize and love.  Michael Jackson was an amazing singer and performer who had so much great music.  George Strait amazing songs, Reba McIntyre, Bette Midler, Andrew Lloyd Webber, Vivaldi, Queen, etc.  Where would it end.  I love Led Zeplin (kashmir), The Who, Smashing Pumpkins, Santana, Holst (The Planets), Pacabels Cannon in D.  The list goes on and on.  I can't even begin to think of all the composers and pieces of music that I could list that my life would have been lacking if it were not there.

I just thought of The Doors, Credence Clearwater Revival, Three Dog Night, Sinatra, Manilow, Frankie Avalon, Aretha Franklin, The Supremes, Black Eyed Peas, Lady Gaga, Taylor Swift, Carrie Underwood, Daughtry (the only AI contestant DH & I ever voted for), I better stop, I keep thinking of more and more.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Three is hard....but these are 3 I can listen to forever and never get tired of  

Cowgirls Don't Cry- Brooks & Dunn/Reba McEntire

It Won't Be Like This For Long- Darius Rucker

Standing Outside The Fire- Garth Brooks


Country music is probably my favorite genre however, I love almost all music......and most genres.....and can't imagine not being able to listen to a wide variety!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I just thought of The Doors, Credence Clearwater Revival, Three Dog Night, Sinatra, Manilow, Frankie Avalon, Aretha Franklin, The Supremes, Black Eyed Peas, Lady Gaga, Taylor Swift, Carrie Underwood, Daughtry (the only AI contestant DH & I ever voted for), I better stop, I keep thinking of more and more.


Reminds me of something I did. We repaired a client's vehicle. They picked it up; left us the rental and were on their merry way. In checking the rental we found they left some cd's behind. I took them inside and called the client. BEFORE they picked up the CD's I burned myself a nice copy of the Creedence Clearwater Revival CD. I listen to it all the time.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My top 3 will change from day to day.  But today it is probably...

September by EWF

Whats Going On by Marvin Gaye

I Wanna Get Next to You by Rose Royce


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> My top 3 will change from day to day. But today it is probably...
> 
> September by EWF
> 
> ...


All three of those take me back


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone else love the instrumental:
Stranger on the Shore


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> Anyone else love the instrumental:
> Stranger on the Shore


I do! It's on my iPod. My other favorite instrumental is Wonderland by Night by Bert Kaempfert.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Some of my fav jazz is instrumental.  I use David Benoits Jellybeans and Chocolate a lot during workouts/running.


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are the 3 songs that get played daily on my ipod since i got it 3 year ago
1. All We Ever Find-Tim McGraw(never released as a single..just a little jem I found on one of his cd's)
2. At This Moment-Billy Vera and the Beaters
3. Rainbow Connection-Sarah McLachlan

Not conventional favorite songs but they touch my heart everytime I hear them..each of them take me back to a special time in my life..just found out that Michael Buble did a cover of At This Moment on his latest album..love him!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Sara McLachlan covered The Rainbow Connection?  The one that Kermit sang?  I have to say that I did not know that!  Love Sara McLachlan though.

-Jenn


----------

